# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Ausland Studium und dann ???

## Croin

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich keinen Platz in Deutschland oder sterreich kriege werde ich aufs Ausland ausweichen - Osteuropa.
Dazu habe ich zwei grundstzliche Fragen weil der Schritt fr mich enorm ist.
Ich wei das alle Abschlsse in der EU anerkannt werden mssen aber ist das in der Realitt auch so? 

1.Was muss nach dem Abschluss gemacht werden um in Deutschland als Assistenzarzt anzufangen?

2.Wenn ich einen bestimmten Facharzt machen will, wie hoch stehen meine Chancen diesen auch zu kriegen mit meinem auslndischen Abschluss? 

Und ist das wirklich so einfach mit einem auslndischen Abschluss in Deutschland zu arbeiten oder wird das einem nur "versprochen" und es kommen doch unerwartete Probleme auf einen zu? Kann es Probleme geben eine Stelle zu finden?

Danke Gru

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hallo Croin!

Zu 1.: Wenn du einen europischen Abschluss hast kannst du ohne weiteres in Deutschland arbeiten.

Zu 2.: Das kommt darauf an welchen Facharzt du machen mchtest. In der Inneren oder Chirurgie sehe ich da bei dem aktuellen Stellenmarkt keine Schwierigkeiten. Pdiatrie und Dermatologie wren im Moment wohl nur mit sehr viel Glck zu kriegen mit abgeschlossener Klinik im Ausland (Vorklinik im Ausland stellt i.d.R. kein Problem dar).

Also soweit ich wei gibt es keine unerwarteten Probleme nach dem Studium.  :hmmm...:  Es besteht eben nur die Gefahr in besonders attraktiven Fchern keine/nur schwer eine Stelle zu finden. Wenn man wirklich ein solches Fach anstrebt knnte man versuchen durch freiwillige Famulaturen schon mal Kontakte zu in Frage kommenden Husern zu knpfen.

Liebe Gre!

----------


## Croin

Vielen Dank fr die ausfhrlich Antwort! 

Fachrzte die mich interessieren wren:
Plastische Chirurgie / Neurochirurgie / Chirurgie  
Radiologie

Ich wei das natrlich niemand die Zukunft vorhersagen kann, aber ist davon auszugehen das sich die Lage in den nchsten 7 Jahren nicht grundstzlich ndert was die Aussicht auf eine Assistenzarztstellen angeht? Sprich wird es immer noch mglich sein eine Stelle mit einem auslndischen Abschluss zu kriegen?
Ich wei nicht ob das was bringt aber zu meinem Abschluss aus dem Ausland bringe ich noch ein Master of Science in Ingenieurwesen mit - evtl. wre das ein Pluspunkt?

Ist es darber hinaus realistisch eine Doktorarbeit an einer deutschen Universitt zu kriegen? 

Danke Gru

----------


## Chris87

Sobald du fertig studiert hast, musst du die Approbation fr das jeweilige Bundesland beantragen. 
Dein aulndischer Abschluss hat mit der Aussicht auf eine Stelle berhaupt nichts zu tun. Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst?

In der Allgemein- und Unfallchirurgie wirst du auch in Zukunft sehr schnell eine Stelle finden. Wie das mit plastische etc. aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Radiologie ist derzeit auch sehr beliebt.
Aber mach dir ber sowas erstmal keine Gedanken. Hauptsache du bekommst einen Studienplatz.

----------


## Croin

> Sobald du fertig studiert hast, musst du die Approbation fr das jeweilige Bundesland beantragen. 
> Dein aulndischer Abschluss hat mit der Aussicht auf eine Stelle berhaupt nichts zu tun. Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst?
> 
> In der Allgemein- und Unfallchirurgie wirst du auch in Zukunft sehr schnell eine Stelle finden. Wie das mit plastische etc. aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Radiologie ist derzeit auch sehr beliebt.
> Aber mach dir ber sowas erstmal keine Gedanken. Hauptsache du bekommst einen Studienplatz.


Danke fr die Antwort! In Osteuropa kriege ich schon irgendwie einen bzw. hab ich schon. Aber die Herausforderung ist einen in Westeuropa zu kriegen  ::-stud: 

Naja ist das nicht so das man sich dann auf einen Assarzt stelle bewirbt? Und wrde man nicht immer einen deutschen Absolventen jemanden mit ausl. Dipl vorziehen?

Gru

Ps. was meinst ob es mglich ist mit auslndischem Med. Abschluss einen Doktorvater und eine Promotionsstelle zu finden?

----------


## Chris87

> Danke fr die Antwort! In Osteuropa kriege ich schon irgendwie einen bzw. hab ich schon. Aber die Herausforderung ist einen in Westeuropa zu kriegen 
> 
> Naja ist das nicht so das man sich dann auf einen Assarzt stelle bewirbt? Und wrde man nicht immer einen deutschen Absolventen jemanden mit ausl. Dipl vorziehen?
> 
> Gru
> 
> Ps. was meinst ob es mglich ist mit auslndischem Med. Abschluss einen Doktorvater und eine Promotionsstelle zu finden?


Keine Ahnung wie das Chefrzte sehen. Ich hab selbst Diplom und ziemlich schnell was gefunden trotz beliebter Fachrichtung.
Zu deinem "P.S.": berhaupt kein Problem...

----------


## Croin

Danke Chris hast mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen!

----------


## test

> Keine Ahnung wie das Chefrzte sehen. Ich hab selbst Diplom und ziemlich schnell was gefunden trotz beliebter Fachrichtung.
> Zu deinem "P.S.": berhaupt kein Problem...


Welches Fach wars denn?
Bei uns (beliebtes Fach, hoher Bewerberberschuss) haben deutsche Bewerber aus Osteuropa bisher (noch) nicht so berzeugt.  :Nixweiss:  Ich wrde schon sagen, dass sie einen schwereren Stand haben, sofern es tatschlich BEwerberberschuss gibt.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Croin

^ Was kann ich am besten tun damit man nach dem Studium einen besseren Einstieg hinkriegen? Freiwillige Praktika im KH?

Und was meinst du mit nicht "berzeugt" haben sie die Stelle nicht bekommen oder sind sie fachlich schlecht? 

Sehr interessant wre noch wie deine Erfahrungen mit Deutschen aus Osteuropa sind kannst du etwas darber berichten?

Vielen Dank!

----------


## Ninchen92

Hi Croin,

ich studiere im sechsten Semester in Osteuropa Humanmedizin. Anerkennung des Abschlusses ist definitiv kein Problem, das erleben wir jedes Jahr mit ca. 50 deutschen Studenten die mit ihrem Abschuss zurck nach Deutschland gehen.
Zum 'Run' auf gewisse Fcher kann ich leider nichts sagen- ich kenne nur einige Absolventen die meines Wissens nach keine Probleme hatten eine Stelle zu finden.
Bei meinen Famulaturen in Deutschland hatte ich ebenfalls keine Probleme; ich habe viele rzte aus Osteuropa kennen gelernt die mit ihrem Ausbildungsstand keinerlei Probleme mit einem Einstieg als Assistenzarzt in deutschen Kh hatten.
Ich hatte auch das Gefhl mit Deutschen Studenten/Famulanten auf 'einer Hhe' zu sein- lediglich die bis dato unterrichteten Fcher unterschieden sich bisweilen (ich hatte bspw. Chirurgie und Epidemiologie bereits whrend mir Soziologie noch gnzlich fehlt).

Eine deutsche Doktorarbeit als Student im Ausland whrend der Studienzeit ist meines Wissens nach nicht/schwer mglich (vielleicht mit besonderen Kontaken?) 
Ich werde das fr meine Assistenzarztzeit anstreben und versuchen eine passende Stelle zu bekommen wenn ich mein Staatsexamen absolviert habe.

liebe Gre und viel Erfolg
nina

----------


## EVT

> Welches Fach wars denn?
> Bei uns (beliebtes Fach, hoher Bewerberberschuss) haben deutsche Bewerber aus Osteuropa bisher (noch) nicht so berzeugt.  Ich wrde schon sagen, dass sie einen schwereren Stand haben, sofern es tatschlich BEwerberberschuss gibt.


Glaubst du, dass sie auch dann nicht berzeugt htten, wenn sie in Deutschland studiert htten? 
Schaut ihr dann auf die Abinote, ob sie komplett in Osteuropa studiert haben oder nur die Vorklinik dort oder ob sie von Deutschland nach Osteuropa gewechselt haben?

----------


## Croin

> Hi Croin,
> 
> ich studiere im sechsten Semester in Osteuropa Humanmedizin. Anerkennung des Abschlusses ist definitiv kein Problem, das erleben wir jedes Jahr mit ca. 50 deutschen Studenten die mit ihrem Abschuss zurck nach Deutschland gehen.
> Zum 'Run' auf gewisse Fcher kann ich leider nichts sagen- ich kenne nur einige Absolventen die meines Wissens nach keine Probleme hatten eine Stelle zu finden.
> Bei meinen Famulaturen in Deutschland hatte ich ebenfalls keine Probleme; ich habe viele rzte aus Osteuropa kennen gelernt die mit ihrem Ausbildungsstand keinerlei Probleme mit einem Einstieg als Assistenzarzt in deutschen Kh hatten.
> Ich hatte auch das Gefhl mit Deutschen Studenten/Famulanten auf 'einer Hhe' zu sein- lediglich die bis dato unterrichteten Fcher unterschieden sich bisweilen (ich hatte bspw. Chirurgie und Epidemiologie bereits whrend mir Soziologie noch gnzlich fehlt).
> 
> Eine deutsche Doktorarbeit als Student im Ausland whrend der Studienzeit ist meines Wissens nach nicht/schwer mglich (vielleicht mit besonderen Kontaken?) 
> Ich werde das fr meine Assistenzarztzeit anstreben und versuchen eine passende Stelle zu bekommen wenn ich mein Staatsexamen absolviert habe.
> ...


Vielen Dank fr den Beitrag! 

Wenn ich das Medizin Studium aufnehme habe ich auf jeden Fall auch vor in Deutschland die Promotion nachzuholen. 
Wre echt interessant ob es evtl. mglich ist whrend des Studiums diese schon anzufangen! 

Gru

----------


## test

Hallo,

also, warum einige nicht berzeugt haben: kein berzeugendes Anschreiben, keine Praktika im entsprechenden Bereich (z.B. aufgrund fehlenden PJs), usw... Dann kommt es hufig gar nicht erst zur Einladung. Die Noten sind sehr schwer einzuschtzen fr uns. Wenn es daher gerade Bewerber mit Studium in Deutschland gibt und sehr guten oder guten NOten, werden eher die prferenziell in die engere Auswahl genommen. Man sieht aber auch ab und zu deutsche Bewerber aus Osteuropa mit sehr guten NOten, die als Gastarzt (!) in eigentlich recht leicht zugnglichen Fchern arbeiten. Insofern glaube ich, dass es diesen Bewerbern nicht immer ganz leicht fllt, in Deutschland eine Stelle zu kriegen, wenn es nicht gerade um das Kreiskrankenhaus auf dem Land in der Chirurgie oder Psychiatrie geht. Aber das ist natrlich nur ein Eindruck, den man durch solche Bewerbungen erhlt. Auch kehren Bewerbungen hufig wieder, was auch dafr spricht, dass der Bewerber nicht woanders erfolgreich war.

Wenn jemand Vorklinik in Osteuropa und Klinik in D gemacht hat,  machen wir da keinen Unterschied zu jemandem, der in D komplett studiert hat. Die Klinik und das PJ sind ja schon ausschlaggebend fr die rztliche Ttigkeit. Allerdings gucken wir nach der Examensnote und hier sind sehr oft bei BEwerbern, die Vorklinik in Osteuropa gemacht haben, die NOten dann im Examen recht schlecht (3-4), so dass sie nicht in die engere Auswahl kommen.

Wir hatten aber auch schon deutsche Bewerber aus Osteuropa zur Hospitation und BEwerbungsgesprchen bei uns, die einfach bei Patientenaufnahme, -vorstellung und Fachfragen einfach gar nicht berzeugen konnten (aber natrlich auch aus Deutschland, sterreich und sonst woher  :hmmm...:  ). Von den osteuropiscchen Absolventen wurde dann fter auch gesagt, dass es schwer wre, da es ja in Osteuropa viele der Therapien aus KOstengrnden usw.. einfach kaum/nicht gbe usw... Ich denke dann wre aber umso strker Literaturstudium notwendig bzw. intensive Praktika in anderen Lndern (hatten die meisten allerdings auch) wichtig um diese Defizite zu kompensieren. Auch die Lcken bei der praktischen Ttigkeit knnen ggf. ein Stck weit auf die Probleme der praktischen Ausbildung am Patienten bei Sprachschwierigkeiten/-barrieren zurckzufhren sein.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es immer relativ schwierig ist Absolventen eines fremden Systems und deren Noten gut einzuschtzen. Bei sterreichischen Absolventen fllt es auch schon immer schwieriger.

Ob natrlich die gleichen Bewerber mit Studium in D berzeugt htten, kann, denke ich, niemand beantworten.  :hmmm...:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Croin

Test vielen Dank fr deine Einsicht, hast mir schon sehr weitergeholfen! 

Also ich nehme fr mich mit, dass ich auf jeden Fall Praktika in meinen Ferien in Deutschland absolvieren sollte, sind 8-12 Woche Praktika gngig im Medizinbereich? Weil das PJ lsst sich leider nur dort absolvieren. 

Da ich vor dem Studium stehe kann ich noch nicht wissen welche Fachbereiche mich interessieren werden. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt interessiert mich vor allem: Chirurgie, plastische Chirurgie, Neurochirurgie. Aber eine Chirurgie Stelle werde ich schon irgendwo finden? 

Ich schtze Leistungen vor dem Studium sind unwichtig? Hab nmlich noch ein M.Sc. in Elektrotechnik.

----------


## Chris87

> Welches Fach wars denn?
> Bei uns (beliebtes Fach, hoher Bewerberberschuss) haben deutsche Bewerber aus Osteuropa bisher (noch) nicht so berzeugt.  Ich wrde schon sagen, dass sie einen schwereren Stand haben, sofern es tatschlich BEwerberberschuss gibt.


Radio

----------


## davo

@test: knnte man nicht einfach auslndische Bewerber darum bitten eine Besttigung von ihrer Uni mitzuschicken was ihr, h, class rank war?

----------


## Croin

Ist es eig. aus deutscher Sicht "besser" wenn man zb. in Tschechien/Slowakei studiert als in Rumnien/Bulgarien. Weil es doch einen erheblichen unterschied zwischen den Lndern gibt.

----------


## davo

Gibt es solche Unterschiede denn wirklich? Wrd mich nicht wundern wenn der einzige groe Unterschicht die Kosten sind  :Grinnnss!:  Eine groe Tradition medizinischer Ausbildung gibts ja in Rumnien ganz genauso wie in Tschechien oder Ungarn.

Um das wirklich beurteilen zu knnen msste man detaillierte Berichte aus den verschiedenen Lndern kennen, oder noch besser jemanden haben der in mehreren dieser Lnder studiert hat... wird nicht leicht, das herauszufinden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Croin

Naja Rumnien und Bulgarien sind das Armenhaus Europas. Slowakei/Tschechien zu Rumnien/Bulgairen ist in etwa wie Deutschland zu Italien.

----------


## davo

Das ist mir schon klar. Aber das hat ja nur sehr begrenzten Einfluss auf den Unialltag. Bis auf ein paar sinnlose Computerspielereien htte man alles, was wir bisher gemacht haben, auch in einem Entwicklungsland machen knnen. In der Klinik wird der Unterschied teilweise sicher grer sein, aber ich vermute mal, dass auch da der Groteil des Lernens intellektuell/praktisch stattfinden wird, und nicht gerteorientiert/technisch.

----------


## Croin

^ Stimmt auch wieder.  :Smilie:  aber wer mchte schon ein Abschluss aus einem 3te Welt Land. :/

----------


## Berina

Ich hab selbst in Bosnien 4 Semester studiert, und will kmpfen fr ein platz in Deutschland, in Osteuropa und zum Beispiel dem Balkan zu studieren ist grausam und das kann man nie im leben mit Deutschland System vergleichen, den aus Bosnien oder Bulgarien kommt man oft als ein ahnungsloser Arzt ohne praktischem Wissen raus !

----------

